# Trying EF 200-400mm f/4L IS USM Extender 1.4X !!



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

Well canon gave me night mare of a time when they lost my 500mm for a simple clean and check and they ended up finding it i got it back just fine.  But i worked out a deal as grieving customer and convinced them to let me cps loan the new EF 200-400mm for a month for the trouble they caused me. Well the supervisor got back to be last week to tell me it was approved i would be allowed a 1 time 30 day evaluation of the item.  


Well today i got a email this morning saying it was ready to be shipped.  Below is a copy of the email.

But i never got a email with a tracking number so i called cps support just now and they said that there eval office was closed for the day but he did see the loan in there system and it was ready to ship.  They just forgot to email me the tracking number or forgot to ship it today.

Well if they forgot to ship it today, I am going to rain some phone call hell on there butts for not shipping it when they told me it would ship darn those bastards trying to short me a day i think not.  But hopefully it did ship today and they just forgot to email me my tracking number.

Any ways cant wait to play with it and i all ready planed a nice 3 day trek in everglades national park to shot some birdies nesting with it next week.







Dear ME !

Your loan for the following items has been processed by the staff at Canon Professional Services.

Loan number: NOT 4 U
Ship date: 6/18/2014
Loaned to: ME
Due Date: 7/18/2014 

ITEMS INCLUDED:
EF 200-400mm f/FL IS USM Extender 1.4X (BLA BLA BLA/Ser.BLA BLA BLA)

[h=1][/h]Ok doke thats all.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 18, 2014)

Good negotiating on an, "OMG you id'jots...whadda' ya mean *you've "misplaced my 500!?!?!*" kinda' deal!!!

That new 200-400 with in-board converter looks like it must be a sweet piece of kit.


----------



## CAP (Jun 18, 2014)

HEHE yep ! i might just buy one too.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jun 18, 2014)

Boy would I love my hands on that lens for some use,the problem I would have is sending it back, It would be like super glued to the body.If you decide on getting one can you keep me in mind for donating your 500mm to me.:mrgreen:


----------



## bpgoll (Jun 18, 2014)

CAP said:


> HEHE yep ! i might just buy one too.



Yes.. it's so tempting


----------

